# afghan pattern (beautiful)



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.willowyarns.ca/App_Themes/willowyarns.ca/pdfs/W00122.pdf

Ready to download

This is like the one June P makes


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you. That is lovely.


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

The colours are striking. Thanks.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I luv this pattern. How is June? Haven't "heard" from her lately. :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

:thumbup: thanks


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you ! This is pretty to make for a gift,- isn't it !?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank yo.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you I have been wondering how to do this


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Yup!! There is that Amish afghan for everyone to enjoy!!


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

gorgeous! thank you!!


----------



## Happy Grandma (Aug 29, 2013)

marilyngf said:


> http://www.willowyarns.ca/App_Themes/willowyarns.ca/pdfs/W00122.pdf
> 
> Ready to download
> 
> This is like the one June P makes


This is lovely. I wonder if I have the nerve to try it. It would be a wonderful way to use some of my stash, though the 5 shades of blue do look beautiful.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks - have saved it for another day.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

patchz said:


> Thank you I have been wondering how to do this


Me, too! I saw that pattern and didn't realize until you said it, that I saw it all the time on here.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Very nice crochet afghan.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Munchn said:


> I luv this pattern. How is June? Haven't "heard" from her lately. :?: :?: :?:


Munchn, I'm on tablet and not smart enough to post link; however, if you check yesterday she posted about much illness in her family, she herself not feeling up to par and may not be posting for awile. Maybe someone here can post the link.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

That is lovely!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

thanks so much!


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you! This is such a pretty afghan.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link, lovely pattern.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

That's interesting. I had to pay for my pattern called the Lacy Chevron and this looks the same by a different designer. Hmmm. I do like the way that it is written. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you for the blanket pattern.


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you for sharing! So pretty!!!


----------

